# i cant think of a title for this! Arhhhhhhhhh



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

THE SCOTTISH SPCA is hunting the person who tied a dog to a fence near Brechin and left it to starve to death. Meanwhile, a Dundee group has offered a reward for information.

It is one of the worst cases of animal cruelty the charity has seen.

The female mastiff cross was discovered on the Kinnaird Park Estate, close to the Brechin to Arbroath road, by a worker from Dalgety Farm on the outskirts of Brechin on Friday.

She was tightly tethered to a barbed wire fence with blue twine and was wearing a blue collar and black muzzle.

The animal welfare charity is appealing to people in the area to come forward with any information that might help to track down the person responsible.

A post mortem examination has confirmed that the dog died a slow and lingering death from starvation and dehydration. An examination of her stomach contents revealed only grains of soil and fragments of wood as she desperately tried to eat anything within her limited reach.

SSPCA local senior inspector Mark Lumgair said, I can only describe the scene that met me as horrendous. Its one of the worst cases Ive ever had to deal with in all my time as an inspector.

This poor dog has been made to suffer unimaginable cruelty over a prolonged period of time. One can only speculate about the condition she might have been in when she was left.

She looks to have been there for at least a week, maybe two. The three-foot long piece of twine had whipped itself round the post. Those last days of her life must have been filled with extreme fear and pain.

This is the sort of deliberate, inhumane acts of animal cruelty that we are working tirelessly to eradicate in Scotland and I would appeal to anyone who recognises the dog to come forward with information.

Perhaps someone may recognise the description of the blue webbing collarperhaps someone will listen to their conscience.

Abandoning an animal is an offence which could result in a fine of up to £5000 and six months in prison. The Scottish SPCA would also be seeking a lifetime ban on keeping animals for anyone found guilty of this level of animal cruelty.

Such was the anger over the dogs death that the Dundee Forum website offered a £250 reward for information which led to the person responsible being traced and prosecuted.

Anyone with information should contact the Scottish SPCA Animal Helpline 03000 999 999.

The incident emphasised the warning issued by SSPCA chiefs this week that cruelty towards pets is growing.

The trend was branded shameful by SSPCA chiefs who said neglect and violence against animals is still a major issue in Scotland.

The charitys animal rescue and rehoming centres cared for 12,545 animals last year compared with 12,023 in 2007. Whether its violence towards animals, abandonments or neglect, we are dealing with increase after increase, said chief superintendent Mike Flynn.

Its shameful that so many still believe animals are something worthless they can throw away, abuse or even kill.

The cruel treatment is sickening, ranging from depriving animals of essential veterinary treatment and starvation to utterly barbaric offences such as dog-fighting and animals being shot or beaten to death simply for the entertainment of the perpetrators.

The charitys inspectors and ambulance drivers attended more than 38,000 incidents and rescues, a rise of more than 5000 since 2007.

There was also an increase in investigations which led to 114 cases of cruelty to animals being dealt with by the courts, compared with 94 during the previous year.

Emergency calls from the public to the Scottish SPCA leapt by 20% in 2008, with 126,000 calls received.

This followed year-on-year increases in calls for the past five years.

Mr Flynn said, We have made tremendous strides and it may well be that at least some of the increases in our cases are due to more people being aware of our ability to help animals in distress.

Whatever the reasons, its clear that cruelty to animals continues to be a major issue in Scotland.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Very Very sad story indeed red...

No decent animal lover wou;ld ever think of this...

Hope they get some closer on this!!!....


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

İ liked DT's title for this one!!! *How could anyone do this - cruel evil B**st**d*


----------



## mummyschnauzer (Sep 30, 2008)

I am just so angry, and sickened and in despair, as to how any human being can do this, if you don't want it hand it into a shelter for God's sake. Someone will have the dog and love it. 
Mind you look what those two monsters did to Jamie Bulgar, in 1993, taken him from a Liverpool Shopping Centre, and torturing him relentlessly who have both been given anonymity and relocated to Australia to live out their natural lives, what about the little boy. 
They should have been incarcerated for the rest of their lives, what message does this give out, so hence people out there can do what they like, there is no deterent at all. 
If they do catch them, what will they do, nothing. 

Sorry about the rant, but it just makes my blood boil.  :mad2:


----------



## Apollo (Feb 16, 2009)

This is disgusting. I really do hope that the purpotrator(s) are found, held and punished for their actions.


----------



## Pollyanna580 (Mar 4, 2009)

Apollo said:


> This is disgusting. I really do hope that the purpotrator(s) are found, held and punished for their actions.


Yes and make the punishment fit the crime, not just a slap on the wrist
That poor girl what she must have gone through doesn't bear thinking about:cryin:, i truly hope they catch the evil person/s responsible for this dreadful act. God Bless, run free at the bridge sweetheart xxxx


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

dont want to upset anyone on this subject, but thought i'd post updates and more info.. i'm fuming over this as its a few miles up the road from us.. wish i knew about it earlier,, Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Horrific case as dog starves to death | Scottish SPCA

BBC NEWS | Scotland | Tayside and Central | Dead dog found tied to wire fence

Reward for information about starved Brechin dog - Brechin Today


----------



## Pollyanna580 (Mar 4, 2009)

Poor poor little girl, absolutely disgusting what some evil being has put this poor animal through, i pray they are caught and justice is done. i cant believe they put a muzzle on her aswell, cruel evil b******s, lock them up without food or water and throw away the key, but not before they are made to suffer a long and painful punishement.


----------

